# Do you read GBAtemp Recommends?



## shaunj66 (Feb 2, 2009)

OGPP - *Do you read GBAtemp Recommends?*









			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> GBAtemp Recommends! is a popular weekly magazine feature in which the GBAtemp staff recommend classic Game Boy Advance titles. The project was launched on October 22nd, 2008.
> 
> Each week, the staff post a new issue with a new title that we recommend you play! The selected titles are the best of the best from the GBA library. They may be popular, well-known game franchises or they may be those obscure sleeper hits that you may have missed! One things for sure though; they're all worth a play through!
> 
> ...



But, the question is do YOU read and enjoy these articles? Or do you pass them up? Please tell us your reasons, we'd like to hear the thoughts on it from our members.


----------



## Sharpz (Feb 2, 2009)

I love GBAtemp Recomends! It's made me play some very awesome GBA games that I had not heard of or had never really showed interest in.I like how there's a screenshot and commentary of the games.Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Maktub (Feb 2, 2009)

I read and enjoy reading it. It gives me a feeling similar to standing near to a fireplace while discussing about old recommendable books, lol (seriously). However, I don't download every game you recommend and I don't enjoy all of those that I download, but only for reading the "gbatemp recommends" articles, it's worth it IMO.


----------



## Golfman560 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't really *read* it, but I do skim it to see what games you guys recommend and if its something I've though about I'll read further.


----------



## dinofan01 (Feb 2, 2009)

TBH I just glance over it. I really don't read it. I already downloaded the GBA games I wanted and I'm into playing other games right now.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, although you guys already know my opinion, to I'll add it here and make it "official"..

I absolutely LOVE the idea of having GBAtemp recommends! And even tho I knew many of recommended games, it actually brought nostalgia and that good feeling of joy while reading so I always play those recommended games again..
Besides some of the games I never heard of, so in my opinion it very useful too..

I'd really like it to be continued, but if people don't read it, it's really too much of a job


----------



## Smef (Feb 2, 2009)

Golfman560 said:
			
		

> I don't really *read* it, but I do skim it to see what games you guys recommend and if its something I've though about I'll read further.




I'm the same way.  I check and see if it's the type of thing I'd be interested in playing.

I would be interested in seeing this expanded to other classic platforms, such as SNES.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Feb 2, 2009)

It does help me when I run out of video games to play.


----------



## kevenka (Feb 2, 2009)

I prefer the essentials list...only because I like the franchises list on it a bit more -.-'''
But it's nice for those who want something innovative for its time


----------



## JPH (Feb 2, 2009)

No not really.
Only reason I write them occasionally is because sj66 is busy or something heh.


----------



## X D D X (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah, i read it and play the game if it interests me. Or if it's a game i've already played it makes me play it again for a short time.


----------



## ZyberMaster (Feb 2, 2009)

I love it!!!  Tried every recommended game so far.  My Favorite was Boktai it brought a whole new series into my life. I was mostly a console and PC gamer, so i know nothing about gba games until I got my DSLite and M3real Perfect bundle.  I did look thru the GBA essentials but the just dont hit the spots like GBAtemp Recommends!


----------



## Hehe Moo (Feb 2, 2009)

No GBA games interest me anymore, so no... I don't.


----------



## Jundeezy (Feb 2, 2009)

It's awesome! I never really got much into the GBA (all though i did have one). But I was one of those, Pokemans, etc. The only good games I actually grabbed for it were Golden Sun 1/2. but I realize it's an awesome handheld. This helps me find those awesome games. Loving Another World, but I didn't haven't had time to finish it.

Anyways, I do indeed read it.


----------



## Satangel (Feb 2, 2009)

I love it, it's one of the best features of GBAtemp IMHO!


----------



## Stanny (Feb 2, 2009)

I love GBATemp Recommendations - they are great reminders of great GBA games. Keep it up!


----------



## xalphax (Feb 2, 2009)

yes, most of the time i enjoy the games.


----------



## 1111 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love 'em, I read 'em. I skipped almost all GBA games (played almost only PC) so this is my chance.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 2, 2009)

If it is a game I do not immediately recognise I will read it, if I do recognise it I will tend to add them to the list of tabs to read when I get around to it.
I do more often than not recognise the games (I spent ages chasing down the good games from the GBA)


----------



## Jdbye (Feb 2, 2009)

I voted no, I do read it but I'm not really that interested in it. If you had another option that said "Yes, but I'm not that interested in it" I'd have voted that.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 2, 2009)

I love GBAtemp recommends. Yes i DO read it. Its great and thanks for all your work.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 2, 2009)

it's really fantastic as even essentials don't tell u tht much since this one is descriptive plus i learnt about boktai and others from this


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Feb 2, 2009)

i like reading them but i dont always read the whole thing
i download the game you guys recommend :]


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 2, 2009)

It is satisfying. Keep it.


----------



## War (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't just because I'm so behind in NDS, PSP, and Xbox 360 gaming that I hardly have any time for older consoles. However, it's great that you guys are doing GBAtemp Recommends. I know a lot of people enjoy it, and you guys should keep on with it!


----------



## ball2012003 (Feb 3, 2009)

always


----------



## tatumanu (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes i check on it every week! Its a great way to keep the website in touch with its roots, GBA gaming!


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes I read them and I download the games as well.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 3, 2009)

Absolutely, I've got a Gameboy Micro that I use a lot still.

Well written, informative, good beat - I can dance to it.. I give it a 10.


----------



## Cablephish (Feb 3, 2009)

GBAtemp Recommends... I read them.

You might want to start something, except with DS games, because yeah, it's true that GBA is obsolete, but you should look into some of the overlooked DS games that no one really plays.

Just a thought...


----------



## phoenixtaku (Feb 4, 2009)

Where can I find this?


----------



## Leon1977 (Feb 4, 2009)

yes. it's a great way for me to catch up on games i missed (a lot!)
i can't believe there's a treasure trove of games that good waiting to be tried out.


----------



## Zyenet (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, I do enjoy reading GBAtemp recommends.


----------



## Seicomart (Feb 5, 2009)

I like it and would love to see one for the original GameBoy and Colour at some point, as I loved both handhelds, but there was so much shovelware I can't be the only one who missed out one some gems, be nice for someone to look into the many great Japanese only games that would be worth another look too..


----------



## dice (Feb 5, 2009)

phoenixtaku said:
			
		

> Where can I find this?


Check under the gba releases section

Or click here.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 5, 2009)

I love these articles!

But ever since the new portal was put in I keep missing them being updated; I don't have a Wii so I've got it filtered to DS instead of all, which means I keep forgetting to check the GBA tab. Is there any way to specify which systems you want to show up on the All tab? (I never wanted to ask cause I know you guys put loads of work into it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## triclopzx (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I do read them each time a new game comes out in the article I personally enjoy it and ads uniqueness to GBAtemp


----------



## ssjkakaroto (Feb 6, 2009)

GBAtemp Recommends is great!
I hope you guys recommend more japanese games that don't require knowing the language to play.


----------



## IrakoSeigen (Feb 8, 2009)

I read GBAtemp recommends... 
I also buy GBAtemp recommended cards... now I'm buying the acekard2 because I liked the review and it won the GBAtemp golden award


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 9, 2009)

MY 1st poll...WHEE!!


----------



## Tetram (Feb 9, 2009)

I love it, but I think that "weekly" is a bit top often : we will run short in good gme too fast ;-)


----------



## Satangel (Feb 9, 2009)

Tetram said:
			
		

> I love it, but I think that "weekly" is a bit top often : we will run short in good gme too fast ;-)



There are still other consoles left, I'm thinking of the GameCube, GameBoy Color and PS2.


----------



## GBAer (Feb 9, 2009)

No because most of their recommends are crap.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Feb 9, 2009)

i do skim them 
if i read them, its for the games i havent played

and of course i flat out disagree with some of the choices *cough*knightsoflodis*cough*


----------



## Seven (Feb 10, 2009)

I skim them often; the games are all pretty good, but I'd like it to branch off of GBA now and then.


----------



## eltrut (Feb 10, 2009)

I used to everytime they were updated, but with the portal change I keep on forgetting to switch of the DS tab.

DAMN YOU CONVENIENT TABS!!!


----------



## shaunj66 (Feb 12, 2009)

eltrut said:
			
		

> I used to everytime they were updated, but with the portal change I keep on forgetting to switch of the DS tab.
> 
> DAMN YOU CONVENIENT TABS!!!


The articles now have a new home in the Gaming News section; so as long as you have that box enabled then you'll never forget to read G.R!


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 12, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> The articles now have a new home in the Gaming News section; so as long as you have that box enabled then you'll never forget to read G.R!


Awesome stuff, I noticed it hiding down there today so it's working! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks guys.


----------



## Nathan-NL (Feb 20, 2009)

GBATemp Recommends is awesome ^^


----------



## redact (Feb 20, 2009)

i'm not really that big on gba games tho the few times i read gbatemp recommends i wasn't disappointed (beckham game was surprisingly awesome)


----------



## DeadLocked (Feb 20, 2009)

I would read it if they put a 'DS games that you didn't know about but are still awesome section' in there xD
Obviously if they did it would need a rename lol


----------



## Smartpal (Feb 20, 2009)

I read it for the first time today.


----------

